# DManuk's Journal



## dmanuk (Oct 9, 2022)

I have a 25 page journal on a videogame quitting website that I’ve worked on for 6 years, but it’s time for something new. Mainly because I haven’t been interested in quitting video games for quite a few years now, and also because I want to be in a more fitness-oriented online community.

My 10 year fitness journey has been frustrating until earlier this year, and it’s been mainly due to my genetics it seems. I have a large number of food sensitivities and am unable to eat most foods, but also was unable to gain muscle in any meaningful way despite training for a few years. It was only until I started TRT 8 months ago that I started making progress like a normal male should. I’m on 200mg/week and cruise at 1200 Total T. I feel that at 32 I’m only starting to get the progress I should’ve been making in my late teens and 20’s. Thanks to COVID I was able to really tackle my food sensitives by starting an elimination diet and testing each and every food I eat and how it affects me. I am still on it and will probably need to be on it for another 5 years if I want to have a full understanding. Regardless, I will not be able to eat like a normal person without worry, though I'm going to see a gastroenterologist in November to discuss my strange (yet mild) food problems.

2 years ago I made a commitment to become as attractive as I possibly can by May 2023, which is when I’ll be moving to Dallas. I started going to group personal training sessions at a powerlifting gym and it was really helpful in fixing my form, but I made almost no muscle gain progress in a year which is when I knew something was strange and went on TRT. For the past 8 months I’ve been making regular progress like a novice should.

I’ve gained 25 lbs since the start of the year while staying the same bf%. Current physique: 




My current PRs in lbs are:
Bench Press: 185
Squat: 290
OHP: 140
Deadlift: 375

I don’t consider myself a man that can be taken seriously until I can bench 225. I think the rest of my lifts are fine but still more like a beginner, except for my deadlift. I’m a teenager in a 32 year old body. I don’t have many nice things to say about myself in terms of fitness and I think it’s justified since I have high standards for others as well.

Next week I have a first appointment with a physiotherapist. My funny bone has been hurting a bit when doing pullups and tricep exercises, and it’s been getting worse as I’ve been trying to add weights to pullups. It’s an issue I’ve always had but seems to be getting worse. A secondary issue I’ve started experiencing is knee discomfort after squatting and deadlift. My coach thinks that it’s related to having tight quads and wants me to do couch stretches. It’s better when I use knee sleeves. I want to get a head start on these issues before they progress further and start hampering my training.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 10, 2022)

You can’t be taken seriously until you can bench 3 plates. 

There’s nothing more dining of a man and his character than gym performance and more specifically his bench number. 

Lol. 

Welcome to the UGBB. What’s your training program look like. Just because you have a coach doesn’t mean he’s got it setup correctly and you should follow it blindly. Bounce it off of us here.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can’t be taken seriously until you can bench 3 plates.
> 
> There’s nothing more dining of a man and his character than gym performance and more specifically his bench number.
> 
> ...


I’m just a baby.

The program has different exercises every 2 weeks, but attached is a decent example for 1 week. Though it was the first time we used a trap bar in 2 years, normally we do other types of deadlift.

The program is split into squat/OHP/deadlift days and I do an additional upper body workout on my own that he provides. I don’t do the additional leg or conditioning, my thighs are already quite big compared to top half. The program is pretty back heavy for the sake of functional strength and preventing injury. The one quirk is that we don’t do barbell bench in class for chest, we use dumbbells for the most part and other exercises.

If I had to summarize the common support lifts it would be koklyaev deadlift, single arm db bench, Turkish getup, snatch grip RDL, good mornings, Yates row, db floor press, bb row, front squat


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 10, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I’m just a baby.
> 
> The program has different exercises every 2 weeks, but attached is a decent example for 1 week. Though it was the first time we used a trap bar in 2 years, normally we do other types of deadlift.
> 
> ...


Changing movements every 2 weeks seems kinda against the grain, unless you get bored easily—and in that case, suck it up. It takes longer than 2 weeks to become proficient at a movement. Movements should only be changed if progress stops or they’re causing pain / discomfort.

That said, DB’s offer a better range of motion for chest. I use them exclusively right now, along with machines. Your other accessories seem good, except the Turkish get up, I find that to be kinda trash. But to each his own. And the Yates row seems kinda out of place—that’s typically used to build explosiveness. If you’re looking for strength / hypertrophy, a chest supported row—like a seal row or chest supported Tbar row—would be much better

The split seems decent, as long as the volume and intensity are good for the accessories as well.


Good luck my man.


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

Welcome
Brosef


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 10, 2022)

Another one..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 10, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I’m just a baby.
> 
> The program has different exercises every 2 weeks, but attached is a decent example for 1 week. Though it was the first time we used a trap bar in 2 years, normally we do other types of deadlift.
> 
> ...


I can’t read your handwriting and you can’t be bothered to type it out so I can’t give you any advice man. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 10, 2022)

Do Not lie Mutherfucker..
I am waiting for the same thing so I can tell him he better go back to the drawing board..

His pic says it all…
Besides the first 3/4 of his post sounds like bullshit..

Well it may be true but I think it’s bullshit..

Video game addiction…
I should start a
vGA program. Like AA. I probably can make bank with all these tards..

My name is Mike and I am hooked on WWE superstars and I need help..
I sold my moms TV so I can by the latest addition.. 
WTF.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 10, 2022)

@Badleroybrown I have no clue what you're saying


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 11, 2022)

Since people were curious I've attached 4 random weeks of the program from this year, I'm interested in hearing what people think  @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 11, 2022)

Before yesterday, I hadn't considered stopping my group personal training classes and doing my own routine. However, I've been thinking about it more and there are several downsides to the program I'd been noticing:

1. I like to work out longer than an hour and have started feeling rushed in the classes. My favorite workouts are the 1x a week upper body workout I do alone on the weekend. I usually take 2 hours to do it and go heavier and take longer breaks than I would if it were in a 1 hr class. This could also be a downside though, since a more fast-paced workout provides other benefits.

2. I think the issue with my elbows is the high amount of pullups in the program. We do them in between every set of 2ndary exercises. No one else has this issue though.

3. I am getting a lot less cues from the coach since my form is quite good on most of the exercises I know, so I am not getting as much benefit from the classes as I used to.

4. The classes are expensive and I'd save $200 a month switching to a normal membership. I want to save more money for my Dallas move I also want to start going to yoga classes 1x a week.

5. Classes are starting to feel repetitive despite the variety in exercises.

6. Even though there's only 6 people or less per class I would rather be around less people. I am able to work out in the middle of the day when there'd be no one in the gym rather than going to a more crowded class that has set times around people's workdays.

Here are the positives of the classes:
1. Peer pressure to do a decent job because I really like my coach. He is so hot.
2. Make me do some cardio/conditioning which I'd never do on my own.
3. Stronger incentive to attend because the $takes are higher, and it's a stable routine.

The media cabinet I'd been waiting for has finally come. I'm very happy, I think it looks great. I now have all my furniture that I'd been waiting for.


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> The media cabinet I'd been waiting for has finally come.


That took a strange turn.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 11, 2022)

Yesterday was a hard leg day workout, the worst of it was when I did 205lb squat AMRAP for 13 reps. I'm not sure if my right leg is sore or if I pulled something during the set since it started feeling funny right after and I'm barely ever sore on TRT the next day. Still, I didn't get the knee pain that was bothering me a few weeks ago I think because I was wearing knee sleeves.

No negative comments about my workout program, which is good but also probably means no one took a real look at it. I don't blame them, but I am also annoyed that people asked to see it in the first place. I don't think analyzing a workout routine is a low effort task and should not be offered up so casually. Maybe if it were easy to communicate like "Oh I'm doing 5/3/1"... Still, it sparked an idea of me potentially changing up my routine because I want to save money. I'm 50/50 on whether or not I'll go through with it but I probably will since I keep thinking about it. I'd need to find a new routine and I'm not sure what to do. I've done GZCLP and 5x5 (recommended by Reddit) in the past and didn't really make progress, but that was before TRT...

I came across an old progress post that had my one rep maxes listed:


Nov 2021Oct 2022Squat230290OHP110140Deadlift295375Bench Press155185

I like the forum functionality on this website, that's a nice table.

Is this good progress? It's hard to tell. In a beginner forum they would say yes. In a steroid forum they would say no. I'm probably somewhere in between. I do wish the bench press had gone up more. My biggest annoyance with the current fitness program is that I don't think it emphasizes chest or rows enough. I am genetically blessed to have big thighs and legs, but my upper body does not grow easily. I need a routine that emphasizes upper body, which a lot of routines try not to do to because most people have chicken legs but I really don't have that issue so following one of those routines where they think they know better than you doesn't make as much sense. I want to try to look more proportional than where I am now. I want the Dorito torso.

Mentally I'm not in a good state and expect to feel much worse, soon. I live in a place I know I will move out of in 8 months, and I hate winter and it's getting dark and gloomy all the time. I don't like cold weather. I don't have any friends here really since I moved here during COVID and my neighborhood is full of trannies, people that look like melted marshmallows, or Brazilians that don't speak English. I don't like New England. I can have sex within 5 minutes usually, but I only find maybe 7 people attractive in all of Boston. The personal training classes are basically my only social interaction, but even then I don't really talk to anyone much except with my coach. I realized during a shroom trip this summer that he's the person I interact with most on a daily basis now that I live here.

Anyway the theme of this winter is "prepare" -- my body and my finances for the move.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

I asked to see your program. Just be patient. I still can’t tell if you’re for real yet. Your posts have a lot of “extra” stuff.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, this is meant to be a personal journal -- I really don't expect people to be reading the stuff I post in this thread 3 months from now unless they like me as a person.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

You don't need PEDs at this stage, that's one thing I can advise you. Work on tracking your diet and getting your training set up properly. You don't need PEDs for those workout classes that you are taking and based on the progress that you've been able to make to date.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 11, 2022)

Sure I definitely agree with that -- I have no interest in upping my test over 200mg or doing a cycle. Even if I did, I don't think I would tolerate it well since I have a more sensitive body than the average person and niche health issues. 

Do I need TRT to make normal gym progress comparable to an average natty? I would say yes based on my experience over the past few years when not much was happening until April of this year. I had lower T levels than the 60 year old owner of my gym despite having the cleanest diet humanly possible for the past 10 years.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Sure I definitely agree with that -- I have no interest in upping my test over 200mg or doing a cycle. Even if I did, I don't think I would tolerate it well since I have a more sensitive body than the average person and niche health issues.
> 
> Do I need TRT to make normal gym progress comparable to an average natty? I would say yes based on my experience over the past few years when not much was happening until April of this year. I had lower T levels than the 60 year old owner of my gym despite having the cleanest diet humanly possible for the past 10 years.



Post up that bloodwork. There might be something we can add to it.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can’t be taken seriously until you can bench 3 plates.
> 
> There’s nothing more dining of a man and his character than gym performance and more specifically his bench number.
> 
> ...


So you must think I'm Jesus Christ


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> So you must think I'm Jesus Christ


Wait. You’re not?


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

Pre TRT bloodwork:



200mg TRT + 500IU HCG bloodwork, at a different clinic:





I'm currently just doing test, dropped the HCG a few weeks ago as an experiment to see if I feel better. Anecdotally I think I feel a little better but I won't know for sure until I inject HCG after a period of not doing it. I think I'm able to breathe a little better without it, high e2 symptoms for me usually appear as clogged sinuses and acne. I'm going to get new bloodwork probably next month, it's not high on my to-do list.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wait. You’re not?


I went to a Greek agora festival over the weekend. I went into the church I lit a candle. I prayed. Then I went and ain't 3 gyros and drank two frappes. Which part do you think I enjoyed most????


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I went to a Greek agora festival over the weekend. I went into the church I lit a candle. I prayed. Then I went and ain't 3 gyros and drank two frappes. Which part do you think I enjoyed most????


i dunno… the 3 gyros?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don't need PEDs at this stage, that's one thing I can advise you. Work on tracking your diet and getting your training set up properly. You don't need PEDs for those workout classes that you are taking and based on the progress that you've been able to make to date.


BBBG I think I am going to start a spin class..  I wanna get huuuge figure the class will make my quads grow..

And maybe my calf’s😂
Should I run straight test @500mg a week or test/npp 500/500
Let me know.. ✌️🤙💪


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> i dunno… the 3 gyros?


The frappes


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> The frappes


Mmmm… I woulda got the frappes too. Pumpkin Spice or caramel?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Mmmm… I woulda got the frappes too. Pumpkin Spice or caramel?


No no Greek frappes. I do enjoy pumpkin lattes myself. Greek frappes are Nescafé mixed w water and cream and sugar blended


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

I looked up the GreySkull LP program since some of you were recommending it in different threads. The program seems pretty similarly set up to what I do now in the gym, just with a lot less variety. It seems too simple though?

I think if I do make a switch, I'd want to keep doing a program that goes off RPE and percentages since I'm already familiar with it, and also doesn't do the same amount of reps each week in perpetuity. I think it's helpful to do 3 reps sometimes, 5 reps sometimes, and 8 reps sometimes, etc.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

For now I like these the most. 






						Westside for Skinny Bastards Program Templates (WS4SB) - WS4SB (2023) - Lift Vault
					

Westside for skinny bastards (WS4SB) was developed by Joe DeFranco in 2008 as an effective strength training program for beginner athletes. Below you’ll find two different spreadsheets / templates for the program. A few things to clear up up front: Westside for skinny bastards is not a...




					liftvault.com
				








						TSA 9 Week Intermediate Powerlifting Program v2.0 (2023) - Lift Vault
					

September 21, 2019 Edit: Added v2.0 of the 9 Week Intermediate Powerlifting Program. Description from The Strength Athlete: We wrote this program as a nine-week program for an intermediate level powerlifter, with the goal of strength and proficiency in the squat, bench press, and deadlift. You...




					liftvault.com
				




This is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> For now I like these the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liftvault.com

Pick a beginner program that matches your goals. Look for one with linear progression. Greyskull would be a good one for you. 

You’re not ready for anything complicated. And you shouldn’t be using RPE programs as a beginner. You can make some very quick progress with a basic linear progression program.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

Going by RPE isn't that important now that I think about it. However, I definitely want a program that has me going into the gym 4x a week and not 3x. I have way too much free time , I only work 5hrs a week.

My legs are definitely just sore from Monday's AMRAP. I am concerned about a program that incorporates AMRAP for squats and bench press (though not for db press) because I wouldn't have spotters now when I work out alone.

Today I emailed by gym's owner to say I want to downgrade my membership. I really want to save a bit more money and also I'm ready for a change in my life. I feel a little guilty though.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I looked up the GreySkull LP program since some of you were recommending it in different threads. The program seems pretty similarly set up to what I do now in the gym, just with a lot less variety. It seems too simple though?
> 
> I think if I do make a switch, I'd want to keep doing a program that goes off RPE and percentages since I'm already familiar with it, and also doesn't do the same amount of reps each week in perpetuity. I think it's helpful to do 3 reps sometimes, 5 reps sometimes, and 8 reps sometimes, etc.


Greyskull is as good as it gets for beginner routines.  @Slabiathan has made killer progress on it in just a few months.

Simple is usually better when it comes to programming. A lot of programs *cough* Jeff Nippard *cough* are purposely complicated and convoluted because the author wants to sell you their gimmick, not because that’s the ideal way to do things.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Going by RPE isn't that important now that I think about it. However, I definitely want a program that has me going into the gym 4x a week and not 3x. I have way too much free time , I only work 5hrs a week.
> 
> My legs are definitely just sore from Monday's AMRAP. I am concerned about a program that incorporates AMRAP for squats and bench press (though not for db press) because I wouldn't have spotters now when I work out alone.
> 
> Today I emailed by gym's owner to say I want to downgrade my membership. I really want to save a bit more money and also I'm ready for a change in my life. I feel a little guilty though.


Spotters are easy to get. Just ask. I’ve never been a dick to someone that’s asked me to spot, no matter what weight they lift. It’s part of gym culture. Just be polite is all.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 12, 2022)

Greyskull kicks ass dude! There 4 day versions of it but I use the 3 day and add on a Saturday just work on technique or conditioning. Start light and progress often and the you will get a feel for the amraps. Most people are happy to spot in gyms.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

Well I have 1.5 months to figure out what I'll be doing once my PT classes are done with.

You guys seem to really love this program even though it's only 2 exercises and not that many reps but I'll try it out. I'm not optimistic but maybe I'll be able to make notable progress on a 3 day split now that I'm on TRT, who knows. It didn't work in the past when I was less experienced.

I might do the Phrak variant just to give me more stuff to do; it depends on what the physio says about my elbow issues. I've been doing pullups between every set of every exercise for over a year now and may just need to do a different type of movement for a while.

Either way I will add on a day of yoga because I want to improve my mobility issues I've been slacking on. Which I should start doing...soon. And for a 4th day in the gym I will have to figure out what to do. Maybe backwards sled pulls, or some arm accessory work, or I can do the upper body circuit class my gym does on Saturdays since they'll still let me join those for free. I really don't like not having structure for the 4th day, leaving it up to me and whatever I feel like doing is not helpful.

----

I'm having serious stomach issues today and it is probably due to one of these things:
- 4th day of being sub 50g fat macros, not used to it yet
- Too many egg whites
- Potentially undercooked the turkey

Hopefully it resolves on its own and I don't have to do deeper testing into what is causing this. I fucking hate my sensitive stomach.

I'm in a worse place mentally than yesterday and I think I am getting depressed about my classes ending even though I am happy about the decision. I will miss having the opportunity to talk to my coach, I thought of him as my big brother and he's the only straight guy I've been able to have a connection with and I doubt we'll talk in any significant way once I stop going to his classes. It was nice and helpful to be around that kind of energy even for a little while though.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Well I have 1.5 months to figure out what I'll be doing once my PT classes are done with.
> 
> You guys seem to really love this program even though it's only 2 exercises and not that many reps but I'll try it out. I'm not optimistic but maybe I'll be able to make notable progress on a 3 day split now that I'm on TRT, who knows. It didn't work in the past when I was less experienced.
> 
> ...


The Phraks variant adds a pull movement. That is the one I run. I have the book and I'll post up the 4 day variant they have in there to see if you like it better. It looks simple on paper but if you put in the effort things start happening, man. I was doing a 4 day routine that was way out of my league and not progressive enough not to long ago as soon as I got on a simple routine and put in the effort, that is when it started coming together.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Well I have 1.5 months to figure out what I'll be doing once my PT classes are done with.
> 
> You guys seem to really love this program even though it's only 2 exercises and not that many reps but I'll try it out. I'm not optimistic but maybe I'll be able to make notable progress on a 3 day split now that I'm on TRT, who knows. It didn't work in the past when I was less experienced.
> 
> ...


First, do stuff that makes you happy. That’s first and foremost. 

Second, understand the difference between volume and intensity. High volume can lead to injury just like very high intensity (doing 1 rep max) can lead to injury. Doing that many pull-ups leads to injury. Learn from that. Doing lots and lots of repetitions isn’t the best thing for muscle growth.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

@Discrepant post what your issue is you little bitch. You just blindly shitpost? IDGAF about reaction score but I'm curious to hear what your issue is. You have zero posts.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> First, do stuff that makes you happy. That’s first and foremost.
> 
> Second, understand the difference between volume and intensity. High volume can lead to injury just like very high intensity (doing 1 rep max) can lead to injury. Doing that many pull-ups leads to injury. Learn from that. Doing lots and lots of repetitions isn’t the best thing for muscle growth.


Doing stuff you like and makes you happy definitely helps with staying consistent. And consistent progress overtime is where the real progress is!


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Phraks variant


Does it take you an hour to do a workout, less, or more? Not including stretching + warmup sets


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 12, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Does it take you an hour to do a workout, less, or more? Not including stretching + warmup sets


Average time of my workouts were 48 minutes in July and 49 in August. That is including all warm up and working sets as well as 3 minute rests between working sets.

I usually take a about 10 minute walk and a few minutes of mobility/activation. So I'd say about 65 minutes for warmup and lifts for my warmups at least.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 12, 2022)

@Slabiathan Did you end up adding in Yates rows or just plain barbell rows? I'm seeing on some websites that Yates rows are there recommended row for Phrak's variant. I'm not sure if that's true or if that's simply the website's recommendation.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 13, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> @Slabiathan Did you end up adding in Yates rows or just plain barbell rows? I'm seeing on some websites that Yates rows are there recommended row for Phrak's variant. I'm not sure if that's true or if that's simply the website's recommendation.


I went with the normal row but maybe try both and see what you like better. I don't have enough experience with the Yates row to say one way or the other. I know Yates had a crazy ass back though!


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 13, 2022)

The physio said the tendons in my elbow were overused, due to an overhang grip during pull-ups where my wrist isn’t flat but bent a bit. I’m basically gripping the bar too much because that position makes me feel the most safe, whereas the proper form is more of a hang off the fingers than a super strong grip. So essentially this issue seems to have compounded over time due to improper form on pull-ups which wasn’t corrected by my beautiful coach (there was a lot less oversight on accessory work). My forearm is being overused and not enough lat activation

I told him I was going to do GreySkull LP Phrak variant which has chin-ups in it, and he told me to avoid doing chin-ups for now since they target that area much more specifically that I need to let time to heal. He told me to do pull-ups instead with the new proper form and also to use a band for assist first few weeks.

So, now that I’m changing the chin-ups to pull-ups, will I need to change the Yates row to something else or would the program still work.

Mentally I feel better today because I was able to socialize with the physio and he’s around my age. Still having digestive issues, leaning towards food poisoning or too many egg whites


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 13, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> The physio said the tendons in my elbow were overused, due to an overhang grip during pull-ups where my wrist isn’t flat but bent a bit. I’m basically gripping the bar too much because that position makes me feel the most safe, whereas the proper form is more of a hang off the fingers than a super strong grip. So essentially this issue seems to have compounded over time due to improper form on pull-ups which wasn’t corrected by my beautiful coach (there was a lot less oversight on accessory work). My forearm is being overused and not enough lat activation
> 
> I told him I was going to do GreySkull LP Phrak variant which has chin-ups in it, and he told me to avoid doing chin-ups for now since they target that area much more specifically that I need to let time to heal. He told me to do pull-ups instead with the new proper form and also to use a band for assist first few weeks.
> 
> ...


You can change to pullups without needing to change anything else. The program is very flexible. The main point is getting that verticle and horizontal pull.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 13, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> The physio said the tendons in my elbow were overused, due to an overhang grip during pull-ups where my wrist isn’t flat but bent a bit. I’m basically gripping the bar too much because that position makes me feel the most safe, whereas the proper form is more of a hang off the fingers than a super strong grip. So essentially this issue seems to have compounded over time due to improper form on pull-ups which wasn’t corrected by my beautiful coach (there was a lot less oversight on accessory work). My forearm is being overused and not enough lat activation
> 
> I told him I was going to do GreySkull LP Phrak variant which has chin-ups in it, and he told me to avoid doing chin-ups for now since they target that area much more specifically that I need to let time to heal. He told me to do pull-ups instead with the new proper form and also to use a band for assist first few weeks.
> 
> ...


Give neutral grip a try on the pull-ups.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Give neutral grip a try on the pull-ups.


Can’t do neutral grip..
Can bang out 3’aets of 20 wide grip.. hands to the side facing each other.
Whatever that’s called


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

“Weight progresses on every workout by 5 pounds for lower body lifts and 2.5 pounds for upper body lifts.”

Does this mean add 2.5 lbs total split between 1.25lb chips to upper body lifts or 5lbs total split between 2.5lb chips?


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> “Weight progresses on every workout by 5 pounds for lower body lifts and 2.5 pounds for upper body lifts.”
> 
> Does this mean add 2.5 lbs total split between 1.25lb chips to upper body lifts or 5lbs total split between 2.5lb chips?


You do need micro plates. 1.25 per side for the 2.5 lb jumps.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

My gym only has 2 of those plates in the whole gym and I’ll probably be the only one using them hahaha


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> My gym only has 2 of those plates in the whole gym and I’ll probably be the only one using them hahaha


Hell yeah! It adds up quick though! I've gained damn near 70 pounds to my bench since July 2.5 to 5 at a time.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

Be respectful, or fucking die.

That is the motto of the day. I was at the gym testing what my starting weights for the new program would be and it seems like 85% of my 1RM is a good place to start. 75% was way too easy. It was pouring rain as I was walking home from the gym. In my cuck liberal shithole place that I live, every time it rains people intentionally drive through puddles to get me wet when it's raining. Very few people walk to get around north of Boston, almost everyone has a car. Since I live alone, I can't afford a car here. It's one or the other for most people, and people here live with roommates like freaks that I'll never understand. Anyway. About 4 people splashed me intentionally with water speeding down the street. Maybe they were having a bad day. I know that I intentionally create chaos for no reason sometimes. Just the other day I threw out some lady's shoes that just moved into my building because she kept leaving them outside in the hallway and I didn't want to see her nasty fucking sneakers all the time. Now there's no sneakers in the hallway after that. Today, I was a 2/10, I had an okay day. If I were a 0/10 I would have probably lost my fucking mind and done something crazy that might get me hurt. I don't think I'm strong enough to hurt someone else yet that's in the safety of their car. I just want to move to Texas already where people are not as comfortable with being complete assholes just because nobody has a gun. The fear of consequences is what's needed to control simple people. Anyway it didn't bother me that much. I just love my apartment and intensely dislike 99% of people.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 14, 2022)

Bro, I’m hooked. Your stories are awesome!

So the training starts when? Tomorrow?


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Be respectful, or fucking die.
> 
> That is the motto of the day. I was at the gym testing what my starting weights for the new program would be and it seems like 85% of my 1RM is a good place to start. 75% was way too easy. It was pouring rain as I was walking home from the gym. In my cuck liberal shithole place that I live, every time it rains people intentionally drive through puddles to get me wet when it's raining. Very few people walk to get around north of Boston, almost everyone has a car. Since I live alone, I can't afford a car here. It's one or the other for most people, and people here live with roommates like freaks that I'll never understand. Anyway. About 4 people splashed me intentionally with water speeding down the street. Maybe they were having a bad day. I know that I intentionally create chaos for no reason sometimes. Just the other day I threw out some lady's shoes that just moved into my building because she kept leaving them outside in the hallway and I didn't want to see her nasty fucking sneakers all the time. Now there's no sneakers in the hallway after that. Today, I was a 2/10, I had an okay day. If I were a 0/10 I would have probably lost my fucking mind and done something crazy that might get me hurt. I don't think I'm strong enough to hurt someone else yet that's in the safety of their car. I just want to move to Texas already where people are not as comfortable with being complete assholes just because nobody has a gun. The fear of consequences is what's needed to control simple people. Anyway it didn't bother me that much. I just love my apartment and intensely dislike 99% of people.


Don’t bring anyone with you


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Be respectful, or fucking die.
> 
> That is the motto of the day. I was at the gym testing what my starting weights for the new program would be and it seems like 85% of my 1RM is a good place to start. 75% was way too easy. It was pouring rain as I was walking home from the gym. In my cuck liberal shithole place that I live, every time it rains people intentionally drive through puddles to get me wet when it's raining. Very few people walk to get around north of Boston, almost everyone has a car. Since I live alone, I can't afford a car here. It's one or the other for most people, and people here live with roommates like freaks that I'll never understand. Anyway. About 4 people splashed me intentionally with water speeding down the street. Maybe they were having a bad day. I know that I intentionally create chaos for no reason sometimes. Just the other day I threw out some lady's shoes that just moved into my building because she kept leaving them outside in the hallway and I didn't want to see her nasty fucking sneakers all the time. Now there's no sneakers in the hallway after that. Today, I was a 2/10, I had an okay day. If I were a 0/10 I would have probably lost my fucking mind and done something crazy that might get me hurt. I don't think I'm strong enough to hurt someone else yet that's in the safety of their car. I just want to move to Texas already where people are not as comfortable with being complete assholes just because nobody has a gun. The fear of consequences is what's needed to control simple people. Anyway it didn't bother me that much. I just love my apartment and intensely dislike 99% of people.


That might've been me splashing you, so sorry. Were you in Swampscott by chance?  💦😂😂😂


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> That might've been me splashing you, so sorry. Were you in Swampscott by chance?  💦😂😂😂


I live in Malden


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I live in Malden


I'm south of Boston myself


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm starting to think my stomach issues could be because of an STD so I'm going to make an appointment for bloodwork. Last time I had chlamydia I had similar but worse symptoms. But it's pretty suspicious to have a stomach ache for 3 days in a row now so I want to get the process started. I hope it's not because the antibiotics always make me feel weak for a week or 2. 

I will probably go to the gym today and test out the weights for the 2nd set of workouts, yoga tomorrow, and start the new program next week. The personal training membership ends in 2 weeks so I don't even feel like going anymore especially after the elbow shit, I'm a little annoyed.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> @Slabiathan Did you end up adding in Yates rows or just plain barbell rows? I'm seeing on some websites that Yates rows are there recommended row for Phrak's variant. I'm not sure if that's true or if that's simply the website's recommendation.


They’re both pretty similar. The only real difference is the angle of your upper body.

Yates rows are more upright so they hit your traps a bit harder than regular bent over rows. They also don’t require as much posterior strength to keep from tipping over.  Traditional bent over rows will hit your spinal erectors harder.

Just pick whichever you prefer.  You can even alternate between the two every other workout. Just do whatever you enjoy the most and will keep you coming back for more.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

Anyway I’m starting a week’s worth of doxycycline today so I’ll be feel like shit. We decided not to bother waiting for the results since we both know how dirty gay people are. Like god damn roaches.

I saw a swan in a river getting rained on in my Uber to the doctor and I hope it finds a fish to eat today. We both have it tough buddy.

Every time I get an std I say “never again! I’m done having casual sex!” And then next thing I know I end up having sex with another 30 new people over the next few months. Its like every half year like clockwork since I moved to Boston. I should probably commit to it at some point though. I want to date very seriously when I move to Texas (it’s the main reason I’m moving there) and it’s better for me to have been in monk mode for a long time before then and give my brain a chance to reset.

Realistically I probably won’t start the workout routine at 85% 1RM next week, I might do something lighter if anything at all but I’ll see how I feel.


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Anyway I’m starting a week’s worth of doxycycline today so I’ll be feel like shit. We decided not to bother waiting for the results since we both know how dirty gay people are. Like god damn roaches.
> 
> I saw a swan in a river getting rained on in my Uber to the doctor and I hope it finds a fish to eat today. We both have it tough buddy.
> 
> ...


Don’t bring that Boston ghey std down here hoe


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

When I visited Dallas I got an std by the end of the trip too. It’s probably even worse there. Lots of people there are conflicted with their Christian upbringing so they fuck ass up anon cumdumps that take 20 loads in a night in pitch black hotel rooms which is just a melting pot for stds

This probably sounds like Chinese to a straight person, be happy you don’t understand the depravity.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

Now for something completely different




This is the most beautiful man I've ever seen and I've been following him for a year now. He is young and built like a fucking tank.

While genetics play into this, he's also been lifting since a very young age and been working out since he was a child. I will never be able to look like this, time is just not on my side. The way he fills out an XL shirt is just too good. I'm really jealous and attracted to him. Maybe I can be a much smaller version of this someday, I'm not sure what that would necessarily look like. I envy his upbringing and parents that gave him the opportunity to build his body. 

Yesterday:
OHP 105lb 5/5/10 - Too easy, will start at 120lb and reassess
Chinups - using a band because of elbows, very easy
Deadlift 315lb 1x5 - Perfect weight though I could do more than 1 set, still don't understand why only 1 set of DL a week


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

Did you read that you can make double jumps on weight if you hit 10 or more on your amraps? 

Also did you stop at 5 because you hit 5 or because you couldn't get another rep? The deadlift is 5+ meaning an amrap.


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Now for something completely different
> 
> View attachment 30196
> 
> ...


I think he was a favorite of @TeddyBear


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Did you read that you can make double jumps on weight if you hit 10 or more on your amraps?
> 
> Also did you stop at 5 because you hit 5 or because you couldn't get another rep? The deadlift is 5+ meaning an amrap.


yes but I think even double the jump wouldn't be good enough for ohp -- it was 75% instead of 85% of my 1rm

I could've potentially done 6 reps for deadlift but I think it's a good weight to start with without form breaking down. Yesterday was just a test day
If my lifts start too low I will get quickly demotivated, I need to start at the right weight.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> yes but I think even double the jump wouldn't be good enough for ohp -- it was 75% instead of 85% of my 1rm
> 
> I could've potentially done 6 reps for deadlift but I think it's a good weight to start with without form breaking down. Yesterday was just a test day
> If my lifts start too low I will get quickly demotivated, I need to start at the right weight.


I can understand that. It would only take 3 sessions of double increases to get to 120. If it was too easy why stop at ten? You gotta go for broke on the AMRAPs to take full advantage.


----------



## eazy (Oct 14, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I will never be able to look like this,


Not with that attitude 😉


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> If it was too easy why stop at ten?



I only have excuses

My routine was off, my stomach felt funny, I was feeling self conscious and uncomfortable because the gym was very crowded at 8:30pm which I was not expecting since I never go at that time, I wanted to gather some data for the real workouts and gtfo since it wasn't even a "real" gym day


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 14, 2022)

I only have excuses


dmanuk said:


> My routine was off, my stomach felt funny, I was feeling self conscious and uncomfortable because the gym was very crowded at 8:30pm which I was not expecting since I never go at that time, I wanted to gather some data for the real workouts and gtfo since it wasn't even a "real" gym day


if you went to the gym and threw some weight around it was a real gym day. Don’t get into that mindset or every days going to end up a not real gym day


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 14, 2022)

Bench - 155lb 5/5/6
Yates Row (Overhand) - 145lb 5/5/8
Squat - 225lb

Wasn't sure if I should go overhand or underhand. I think it felt a little better when I did overhand so I did that, which maybe makes sense based on what the physio said about using forearm muscles less? This is something that some feedback on would be helpful.

Benching the AMRAP made me nervous. I used safety bars but I was still scared to go to 7, I will need to work on that. The rows were difficult but just what I need -- I've been wanting to do more rowing exercises so this is great to have as a staple.

My 85% of 1RM method worked very poorly for figuring out what squat weight I should start at, I had to keep deloading weight. I think 225 will be pretty close to RPE 9/10, I was able to do 5 reps. I also tried to do OHP increasing the weight from yesterday but I think I was too fatigued -- stupid ego. Now I have the numbers I need to start the plan next week.

I found someone's wallet in the locker room and gave it to the front desk without taking any of the $58 dollars inside. 😎 I feel good and my stomach is feeling good too.


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Bench - 155lb 5/5/6
> Yates Row (Overhand) - 145lb 5/5/8
> Squat - 225lb
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should go overhand or underhand. I think it felt a little better when I did overhand so I did that, which maybe makes sense based on what the physio said about using forearm muscles less? This is something that some feedback on would be helpful.


If you want to use your forearm muscles less, use lifting straps. It'll take your grip almost completely out of the equation. You only need very light finger pressure to keep the straps/bar secure and locked tight.


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2022)

With my extensive experience with tendinitis only the following have worked

Stay away from What hurts

 Complete rest

Or

Just tough it out till it goes away 


I know with pull ups I always eventually have to quit them


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 16, 2022)

Yesterday: 1 hr yoga

Today:



For the bench press I didn't think I could do that much, but a beefy guy I'd hooked up with before was benching next to me and I didn't want to look like a bitch. He gave me a cheeky grin after I finished my set. It was also a double edged sword though, because I could have probably gotten 1-3 more reps but didn't want to shimmy out from under the safety bar. I really could use a spotter/cheerleader on bench AMRAPs but I don't want to ask anyone yet. 

Yates rows went well, I stopped at 20 because I didn't want form to break down. I was pulling to my waist and not to my stomach like a video I saw discussed. To pull to my stomach I'd have to use forearms to lift off at the last part and not sure if I should be doing that re: physiotherapy. Maybe I misunderstood the video. I was just dragging it upwards along my legs to my waist with overhand grip. 

Squats, I could have done more reps but my thigh started hurting. I don't want to advance quickly on squats anyway given knee issues in the past. 

I hadn't done AMRAPs too often in the previous program so will take a while to get used to.


----------



## eazy (Oct 16, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> beefy guy I'd hooked up with before was benching next to me and I didn't want to look like a bitch. He gave me a cheeky grin after I finished my set



sounds like a movie. cue the music.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 17, 2022)

I’m going to decrease the weight on my squat by 20lb, and I’ll stop at RPE 9’s for now. The pain I feel in my leg is the same area that hurt after doing the AMRAPs last week, but now deeper in the muscle.

In my personal training program, my squat and deadlift 1RM have been stuck in the same place for a few months now. I am curious to see if doing it this new way will help push me past this painful/unmanageable place.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I’m going to decrease the weight on my squat by 20lb. The pain I feel in my leg is the same area that hurt after doing the AMRAPs last week, but now deeper in the muscle.
> 
> In my personal training program, my squat and deadlift 1RM have been stuck in the same place for a few months now. I am curious to see if doing it this new way will help push me past this painful/unmanageable place.


Do you have knee sleeves?  They offer quite a bit of support and aren’t terribly expensive.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Do you have knee sleeves?  They offer quite a bit of support and aren’t terribly expensive.


Yeah I’ve been using them. My knees seem to hurt doing squats without them, which isn’t great to rely on my physio says but it’s what works for now.

The pain I feel now is in my outer thigh though, so not really knee related. Along the it band

I don’t have elbow sleeves but it’s something I’m considering given the elbow issues


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Yeah I’ve been using them. My knees seem to hurt doing squats without them, which isn’t great to rely on my physio says but it’s what works for now.
> 
> The pain I feel now is in my outer thigh though, so not really knee related. Along the it band
> 
> I don’t have elbow sleeves but it’s something I’m considering given the elbow issues


You might want to hire a reputable trainer for a few sessions to work on your form with you. It sounds like something might be a bit off.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 17, 2022)

My form should be pretty ideal on squats after working for 1.5 years with my coach, but some deficiencies might be showing up with heavier weights. The weight this new program uses for the 5 rep range is heavier than I'm used to.

I am guessing it's a mobility issue. I think I'll record it in the future to see if something looks strange.

I just bought a used Theragun off eBay because if I am going to keep getting hurt in this area I'd rather use the gun than my bodyweight on a foam roller.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> My form should be pretty ideal on squats after working for 1.5 years with my coach, but some deficiencies might be showing up with heavier weights. The weight this new program uses for the 5 rep range is heavier than I'm used to.
> 
> I am guessing it's a mobility issue. I think I'll record it in the future to see if something looks strange.
> 
> I just bought a used Theragun off eBay because if I am going to keep getting hurt in this area I'd rather use the gun than my bodyweight on a foam roller.



Definitely record a few videos, even if for yourself and coach. But feel free to upload some here too and let some of the experienced and technical guys in these lifts check it out and critique. Old habits die hard no matter how much we train. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

Today: 1 hr yoga
Ordered a supposedly brand new Theragun for only $200, I hope it's not a scam 

I'm worried the money I'm saving by cancelling PT classes is just going to end up going to higher cost of heating this winter

I have no work to do all week, I'm very bored.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

I just stumbled across this shit thread.
Let me start by saying congratulations on quitting or trying to quit video games. Your parents must be proud.
I gotta be honest, you look like shit and your dwelling looks like shit. I think you should try to lift for a while and then get back to us when it looks like you are past puberty.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I just stumbled across this shit thread.
> Let me start by saying congratulations on quitting or trying to quit video games. Your parents must be proud.
> I gotta be honest, you look like shit and your dwelling looks like shit. I think you should try to lift for a while and then get back to us when it looks like you are past puberty.


Kill yourself you cockroach lol
Ignored…


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

Ok so you are running the Greyskull program. Stay consistent with it and you should see some really good progress. Keep advancing the weights 2.5 lbs to 5 lbs each subsequent session. Don’t go by RPE moving forward. 

If you are having a difficult time with any of the exercise movements just simply substitute similar movements. If squats are problematic due to pain, try leg press. If you can’t figure out how to perform the Yates rows then use chest-supported rows or a row machine.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

OHP: 110lb 5/5/12
Pullups: 5/5/5
DL: 315lb 1x5

- - -

I saw an Asian grandma get intentionally splashed by the only large puddle in probably a 3 mile radius.
The owner of my gym was still very friendly with me even though I downgraded my membership, which I was worried about.
I pet a cute Shiba Inu on the way home.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> OHP: 110lb 5/5/12
> Pullups: 5/5/5
> DL: 315lb 1x5
> 
> ...


Last week you said the OHP was fairly easy at 110lb and you'd start at 120lb
Last week you said the deadlift was easy at 315 lbs 1x5

Why didn't you up the weight slightly? 

How did the pullups feel with your elbow tendonitis?


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

I did OHP at 105 last time and it was easy so I bumped it to 110. Today was also easy but I did until complete failure this time on the AMRAP. 

I am using a band for pullups and only doing 5 reps, but I am doing them intentionally slowly to make them more helpful. I could probably do 20 reps with a band for the AMRAP but that doesn't seem smart. I ordered elbow sleeves. The tendonitis didn't bother me on pullups today with the band, but hurt a little bit on benching day but it was not a big deal. 

Deadlift at 315lb is the perfect weight for 5 reps and I don't think I could do a 6th rep today, I was pretty gassed going to failure on OHP. I wanted to repeat it just to make sure it's a good weight, and I will be increasing the weight next time. 

My IT band still hurts from the squat AMRAP and I will decide how to approach on Thursday. I am foam rolling it a few times a day.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I did OHP at 105 last time and it was easy so I bumped it to 110. Today was also easy but I did until complete failure this time on the AMRAP.
> 
> I am using a band for pullups and only doing 5 reps, but I am doing them intentionally slowly to make them more helpful. I could probably do 20 reps with a band for the AMRAP but that doesn't seem smart. I ordered elbow sleeves. The tendonitis didn't bother me on pullups today with the band, but hurt a little bit on benching day but it was not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Well whatever works for you bro. I would listen to BBBG's advice.

I saw an Indian today who saw someone else litter. He cried. I just kept going on about my business.
My Boston is old. He can't control his sphincter very well these days so when he barks a lot, sometimes he drops a few poop nuggets.
At the gym yesterday I saw a guy whining about his aches and pains but also not working out. I asked him if he was going to bitch and moan or work out. I do not think we are friends.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I looked up the GreySkull LP program since some of you were recommending it in different threads. The program seems pretty similarly set up to what I do now in the gym, just with a lot less variety. It seems too simple though?
> 
> I think if I do make a switch, I'd want to keep doing a program that goes off RPE and percentages since I'm already familiar with it, and also doesn't do the same amount of reps each week in perpetuity. I think it's helpful to do 3 reps sometimes, 5 reps sometimes, and 8 reps sometimes, etc.


If you need/want to have percentages, and set reps in that range, you may want to look at Jim Wendler's 5/3/1. Get the forever book and read it.

Edit. this will also cover your desire to be in the gym 4 day/wk.

i'm only about halfway through your log so far. so maybe this was already suggested


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> If you need/want to have percentages, and set reps in that range, you may want to look at Jim Wendler's 5/3/1.


Thanks for recommending that, I appreciate the positive comment. I've definitely heard of it before but hadn't looked into it until now.

I already started Greyskull but I may be inclined to switch things up after a few months depending on how it goes. It's going to take some time for me to get used to this new routine.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Thanks for recommending that, I appreciate the positive comment. I've definitely heard of it before but hadn't looked into it until now.
> 
> I already started Greyskull but I may be inclined to switch things up after a few months depending on how it goes. It's going to take some time for me to get used to this new routine.


Greyskull is another solid option, in my opinion. Since you've started it and seem to like it, I'd stick with that for a while.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Thanks for recommending that, I appreciate the positive comment. I've definitely heard of it before but hadn't looked into it until now.
> 
> I already started Greyskull but I may be inclined to switch things up after a few months depending on how it goes. It's going to take some time for me to get used to this new routine.


Greyskull is a better beginner program. The progression of 531 is a lot slower and you’ll be selling yourself short.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Greyskull is a better beginner program. The progression of 531 is a lot slower and you’ll be selling yourself short.


Agreed. It sounded in the beginning like he was describing 531 to a T when he was talking about what he was looking for in a program.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 20, 2022)

Bench 160lb 5/5/13
Rows 150lb 5/5/11
Squat 185lb 5/5/0

Since my IT band still hurts I deloaded on squats and stopped at the 3rd set. I did a good job doing something without making the problem worse. I scheduled another appointment with the physio to fix the issues with my squat and some other things he noticed. I've decided to commit to fixing these issues even though it means I'll likely end up paying 1-2k. It feels like since these issues started occurring on/off 4 months ago, my progress completely stalled which has been frustrating after such a nice upward trend from the beginning of this year.

- - -
At the gym  I saw the most handsome guy I've seen in a few years. He looked like an actor, probably 6'2 and 220lb. His arms were really nice and he looked like how I would want to look. Like a less bulky Chris Evans I guess is the way to describe it. He looked very healthy. He motivated me to want to be better.

Today was the last day of antibiotics. I'm going to try doing some short term dating in the upcoming months. I saw my coach and told him I had stopped the group training sessions and he seemed happy for me to have graduated onto doing my own routine.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Bench 160lb 5/5/13
> Rows 150lb 5/5/11
> Squat 185lb 5/5/0
> 
> ...


So.....you're gay. Ok starting to make a little more sense.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So.....you're gay. Ok starting to make a little more sense.


Um… it took you this long to grasp that? I’m pretty sure he made reference to it in his first post and every post since. 🤦‍♂️ It pretty much defines him.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 20, 2022)

I can’t believe that dude is still posting here lol
Must be a faggot too

It’s a little annoying that I see his messages when someone quotes


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um… it took you this long to grasp that? I’m pretty sure he made reference to it in his first post and every post since. 🤦‍♂️ It pretty much defines him.


That’s the case with most of the alphabet people.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um… it took you this long to grasp that? I’m pretty sure he made reference to it in his first post and every post since. 🤦‍♂️ It pretty much defines him.


oops, shows how much I actually paid attention to this dolt.
my bad
Ill be honest I didnt even read all of his first post. When I saw his passive aggressive cuntiness in the other thread and paps thread I went to first post, saw his pic and lost interest in anything he had to say.
I just wanted to point out what a piece of shit he appears to be through my eyes for his idiotic posts in the other threads and what a piece of shit he looks like physically.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I can’t believe that dude is still posting here lol
> Must be a faggot too
> 
> It’s a little annoying that I see his messages when someone quotes


I'm not gonna be passive aggressive like you. I'm going to come right out and say it. You are an extremely oversensitive cunt. Grow a pair you little bitch.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm not gonna be passive aggressive like you. I'm going to come right out and say it. You are an extremely oversensitive cunt. Grow a pair you little bitch.


He has you blocked so somebody needs to quote you. 👍


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Like a less bulky Chris Evans I guess is the way to describe it.



So he was skinny? Evans is Calvin Klein big. Like Mark Wahlberg in his 20's big. That ain't big nor bulky by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

This whole situation has been really amusing to me over the past few days because of how ridiculous it is. But it's also starting to get less interesting as time goes on, so here's hopefully the last time I'm successfully convinced to use brainpower for it.

@BigBaldBeardGuy I guess I'll start off by saying I really don't want you to intentionally quote people I have blocked so that I can read their messages. I'm pretty 50/50 on you, since you seem to ping pong between trying to give advice but also fully support people that shit talk me even from the first page of this thread when no one had any real reason to do so, which has made any advice you've given somewhat suspect and hard to believe it's given in earnest.

- - -
@lifter6973 I still find it really bewildering how there were so many people that took personal offense when I said how strange it was to see that there were people that don't work out or talk about working out on a forum about working out. And all that means is that this forum probably doesn't have a lot of the members I was expecting when joining a bodybuilding forum. What I said wasn't even directed to you, and the person I was thinking of when I wrote it didn't even post in that thread. I really didn't think much of it when I posted it and hadn't even come across your profile before as a newer member (because you don't talk about working out and I'm here to talk about working out... and post about my personal life to look back on in the future).

Frankly I lost a lot of respect for a non-negligible amount of people on this forum after the first few days of lurking people's post histories and blocking a bunch of people. I can't imagine losing anything of value by not hearing their thoughts in the future.

And still, I fully stand by what I said. I do find it strange that there's people 100% devoted to shit talking on this forum without contributing anything else related to the main point of this forum. I don't think that statement is outrageous.

The fact that you have no pictures of yourself and don't mention working out in your post history is the most amusing thing about the way you've been posting in this thread. The likelihood is *VERY* low of me finding you even remotely attractive even if you did show your picture. Why would I care about what you think about how I look? I view you as a cockroach, completely unimportant digital noise. Do I shed a tear when I step on an ant? I mean damn dude, at least try to have some self awareness. Your tag on this forum with 5k posts is Drama Queen? How repulsive and sad can it get. I don't want to see that. In the same way I turn my head not to look at homeless people, I don't want to see you either. That's why you're blocked and I'm not interested in reconciling, I understand who you are and I don't find it appealing.

- - -
If you guys intentionally quote stuff from people you know I've blocked on purpose so that I'll read it, I will block you too. I'm not here to read nonsense on a semi-weekly basis, especially in a thread is about me. It's become clear that the actual normal/pleasant/helpful people on this forum are few and far between, and I want to get to a point where I have enough people blocked that that I can actually see and hear them if/when they appear. It really will not bother me if that means no one replies to this journal again. I'm not sure how else to possibly say this, I'm pretty sure I've said this multiple times already in this thread. My main reason for joining this forum was simply to have a new place to write journal entries to myself.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

If you want to talk about your crushes or bf or whatever do that trash somewhere else nobody wants to see or hear about that bullshit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> This whole situation has been really amusing to me over the past few days because of how ridiculous it is. But it's also starting to get less interesting as time goes on, so here's hopefully the last time I'm successfully convinced to use brainpower for it.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy I guess I'll start off by saying I really don't want you to intentionally quote people I have blocked so that I can read their messages. I'm pretty 50/50 on you, since you seem to ping pong between trying to give advice but also fully support people that shit talk me even from the first page of this thread when no one had any real reason to do so, which has made any advice you've given somewhat suspect and hard to believe it's given in earnest.
> 
> ...


Suit yourself.

But you can go back and look. I’m really the only one that was willing to help you. Take it or leave it.

What I won’t be doing is giving you any additional advice. Not under your “terms and conditions”. That’s not how the world works.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Like Mark Wahlberg in his 20's big. That ain't big nor bulky by any stretch of the imagination.


Yes, probably. I think if I'm able to fix my current issues holding back my progress in a reasonable timeframe I'd be able to get a physique I'd like in 2-3 years, max 5. 

I currently have no interest in looking big or bulky in the way you're thinking, probably.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

Bro this is a fucking bodybuilding forum not a fucking drama diary. 

I gave you a chance but damn dude. Figure out an identity other than “gay” and people might like you.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What I won’t be doing is giving you any additional advice. Not under your “terms and conditions”. That’s not how the world works.


Yes okay that's fine.

Though something for you to reflect on for the future. I don't think it's very hard to understand why someone who gives advice but then likes things like the below would be viewed suspiciously and seems like they're just toying with you, as a new person that doesn't know you:

Do Not lie Mutherfucker..
I am waiting for the same thing so I can tell him he better go back to the drawing board..

His pic says it all…
Besides the first 3/4 of his post sounds like bullshit..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Yes okay that's fine.
> 
> Though something for you to reflect on for the future. I don't think it's very hard to understand why someone who gives advice but then likes things like the below would be viewed suspiciously and seems like they're just toying with you, as a new person that doesn't know you:
> 
> ...


🤷‍♂️ If that’s what you want to believe. You don’t have to take my advice.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you want to talk about your crushes or bf or whatever do that trash somewhere else nobody wants to see or hear about that bullshit.


If there can be an enormous part of the forum devoted to simply shit throwing at other people, a thread like this can exist as well.

I don't care if people don't want to see or hear this thread. You can easily block me so that you don't have to read it. I'd actually prefer if you, specifically, did so. Your post history was probably the worst of the people I went through.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> This whole situation has been really amusing to me over the past few days because of how ridiculous it is. But it's also starting to get less interesting as time goes on, so here's hopefully the last time I'm successfully convinced to use brainpower for it.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy I guess I'll start off by saying I really don't want you to intentionally quote people I have blocked so that I can read their messages. I'm pretty 50/50 on you, since you seem to ping pong between trying to give advice but also fully support people that shit talk me even from the first page of this thread when no one had any real reason to do so, which has made any advice you've given somewhat suspect and hard to believe it's given in earnest.
> 
> ...


You are a fucking idiot and a soft cunt.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> If there can be an enormous part of the forum devoted to simply shit throwing at other people, a thread like this can exist as well.
> 
> I don't care if people don't want to see or hear this thread. You can easily block me so that you don't have to read it.


This isn’t gay talk and grinder. Literally nobody wants to hear or read about that shit. 
It’s only gay guys who do this bs though. Go into a normal persons log it’s only training and their diet.
It’s fucking disgusting


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bro this is a fucking bodybuilding forum not a fucking drama diary.
> 
> I gave you a chance but damn dude. Figure out an identity other than “gay” and people might like you.


Yeah I was disappointed with you too bro, I had hoped you were chill. I will just leave it at that.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

@dmanuk since you like to digress and talk about insignificant shit sandwiched around a little bit of lifting talk, let's revisit a point that you yourself made. People do not get along with you.
I gave my understanding as to why (because you are an overly sensitive fucking moron). What is your explanation?

and please, I dont want to hear about you being gay, that is irrelevant. you are just a POS and you and I both know this. Also, no one gives two fucks about you seeing someone splashed from a puddle or your apt layout.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @dmanuk since you like to digress and talk about insignificant shit sandwiched around a little bit of lifting talk, let's revisit a point that you yourself made. People do not get along with you.
> I gave my understanding as to why (because you are an overly sensitive fucking moron). What is your explanation?
> 
> and please, I dont want to hear about you being gay, that is irrelevant. you are just a POS and you and I both know this. Also, no one gives two fucks about you seeing someone splashed from a puddle or your apt layout.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Yeah I was disappointed with you too bro, I had hoped you were chill. I will just leave it at that.


Hoped I was chill? If my brain damaged memory serves me right, you were posting inflammatory shit in other members logs for no reason other than you think your cute/coy? 

Again, you probably wouldn't be a half bad dude if you had some other personality trait other than being a homo.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> If there can be an enormous part of the forum devoted to simply shit throwing at other people, a thread like this can exist as well.
> 
> I don't care if people don't want to see or hear this thread. You can easily block me so that you don't have to read it. I'd actually prefer if you, specifically, did so. Your post history was probably the worst of the people I went through.


Look, if you wanna block users who make you feel uncomfortable, that's your prerogative.

But if you genuinely want your time here to be as productive as possible, then take on as much advice and constructive criticism as you can and simply ignore the rest.

Don't engage.

Just move the fuck on.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Hoped I was chill? If my brain damaged memory serves me right, you were posting inflammatory shit in other members logs for no reason other than you think your cute/coy?
> 
> Again, you probably wouldn't be a half bad dude if you had some other personality trait other than being a homo.


You don't know what was said in the chatbox that led to that post in his journal lmao

But regardless I was disappointed in seeing you dickride such fucking obvious losers on this forum simply because they're popular and want to be in the in crowd. You're 24, I get it. Hell. Maybe I'm wrong and these people are secretly really cool behind the scenes. What do I know.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> You don't know what was said in the chatbox that led to that post in his journal lmao
> 
> But regardless I was disappointed in seeing you dickride such fucking obvious losers on this forum simply because they're popular and want to be in the in crowd. You're 24, I get it.


I’m far from being popular with most of this forum.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> You don't know what was said in the chatbox that led to that post in his journal lmao
> 
> But regardless I was disappointed in seeing you dickride such fucking obvious losers on this forum simply because they're popular and want to be in the in crowd. You're 24, I get it.


Lmao I don't dick ride because people are popular, I dick ride for the love of the game buddy.

Gay jokes aside, both @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 helped me with my training and diet both seperately at different times.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Look, if you wanna block users who make you feel uncomfortable, that's your prerogative.
> 
> But if you genuinely want your time here to be as productive as possible, then take on as much advice and constructive criticism as you can and simply ignore the rest.
> 
> ...


Yes, we're on the same page. So far I've analyzed what little advice I've gotten and incorporated what seemed to make sense.

I mean, I changed my entire workout routine in only a week since I joined the forum because the reasoning made sense to me. I take the time to read and understand what people write to me, and the context they're saying it in.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m far from being popular with most of this forum.


I don't know bout that bro. I think you have more fans than haters.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Lmao I don't dick ride because people are popular, I dick ride for the love of the game buddy.
> 
> Gay jokes aside, both @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 helped me with my training and diet both seperately at different times.


What has @lifter6973 done for you?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 21, 2022)

Ultimately,


dmanuk said:


> Yes, we're on the same page. So far I've analyzed what little advice I've gotten and incorporated what seemed to make sense.
> 
> I mean, I changed my entire workout routine in only a week since I joined the forum because the reasoning made sense to me. I take the time to read and understand what people write to me, and the context they're saying it in.


That's good, and I certainly hope that you can keep an open mind moving forward.

But to continue to engage in this "Oh, UGBB just isn't what I had hoped" negging bullshit isn't productive, wise, or funny.

Have thick skin, stay in your lane, and move forward without inciting other members.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> What has @lifter6973 done for you?


Do you want to know what I can do for you?  Cuz I can give you a list boy.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> What has @lifter6973 done for you?


He cups the balls while he strokes the shaft.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> He cups the balls while he strokes the shaft.


You still have balls?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> But to continue to engage in this "Oh, UGBB just isn't what I had hoped" negging bullshit isn't productive, wise, or funny.
> 
> *Have thick skin, stay in your lane, and move forward without inciting other members.*


Well said bro. This is solid advice for any NEW member. This clown doesn't understand yet.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You still have balls?


Raisins*


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Raisins*


You gotta up the dose my got so small I passed them like a kidney stone


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Have thick skin, stay in your lane


I mean, I agreed with your first post.

This post, not so much. It logically doesn't make sense to blindly take advice from people that actively enjoy seeing you get shit on. Sure I'll still read it and think about it, but I'll be a lot more critical of it and hesitant to apply it. I think this is a very normal reaction.

If this were real life, maybe my reaction would be different because I'd have a better understanding of where the other person is coming from. But over the internet you need to be pretty careful about who you interact with.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You gotta up the dose my got so small I passed them like a kidney stone


I want to laugh but I can see that happening.

750 mg a week for my trt it is. will report back in a month


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I want to laugh but I can see that happening.
> 
> 750 mg a week for my trt it is. will report back in a month


Damn now I miss Valdosta


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Damn now I miss Valdosta


me too.

He was cool  despite the recklessness


----------



## TODAY (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I mean, I agreed with your first post.
> 
> This post, not so much. It logically doesn't make sense to blindly take advice from people that actively enjoy seeing you get shit on. Sure I'll still read it and think about it, but I'll be a lot more critical of it and hesitant to apply it. I think this is a very normal reaction.
> 
> If this were real life, maybe my reaction would be different because I'd have a better understanding of where the other person is coming from. But over the internet you need to be pretty careful about who you interact with.


That's absolutely not what I said.

At all.

Take whatever advice that you want, but stop poking the bears


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Damn now I miss Valdosta


I was actually starting to like him cuz it seemed he was coming around and then he decided to leave. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That's absolutely not what I said.
> 
> At all.
> 
> Take whatever advice that you want, but stop poking the bears


He’s not into bears he’s more of an otter guy


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s not into bears he’s more of an otter guy


I also dont get the vibe that this guy is the "poker"


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Take whatever advice that you want, but stop poking the bears


Well... I will poke the bear's fucking eyes out if they don't stop poking me.
For me it's either mutual respect or mutual dislike, no in between.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Well... I will poke the bear's fucking eyes out if they don't stop poking me.
> For me it's either mutual respect or mutual dislike, no in between.


Pretty safe bet I will never respect you and although I can't speak for everyone I would say a significant number of members here will never respect you either.
YOU started with your BS. Don't go playing victim now you fucktard.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Well... I will poke the bear's fucking eyes out if they don't stop poking me.
> For me it's either mutual respect or mutual dislike, no in between.


Yeah.


You will lose.


And it will not be very fun.


And I will be even more bored than I am now.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

I think situations like this are usually a net negative for everyone involved.

Anyway I'm done entertaining all of you for the night. At least some people now better understand my point of view. I'm sure I'll have something interesting to say in a few days that a bunch of you can continue to fight over/make fun of in blocked messages I won't see. Until then I'm off to live my life and continue working out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> This whole situation has been really amusing to me over the past few days because of how ridiculous it is. But it's also starting to get less interesting as time goes on, so here's hopefully the last time I'm successfully convinced to use brainpower for it.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy I guess I'll start off by saying I really don't want you to intentionally quote people I have blocked so that I can read their messages. I'm pretty 50/50 on you, since you seem to ping pong between trying to give advice but also fully support people that shit talk me even from the first page of this thread when no one had any real reason to do so, which has made any advice you've given somewhat suspect and hard to believe it's given in earnest.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't understand why you came here to start a journal if you think the membership here is such crap.

There are plenty of other bodybuilding forums that may be a better fit, yet you choose to stay here and talk shit about the regulars, block people, make vague derogatory insults about people's body types (when yours is not impressive).

I ask myself these questions, and the only conclusions I can come to is that you're either trolling us or a drama queen.

So it's not like you have a lot invested here yet. If you really don't like the place, there's the exit --->


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

This forum had the loosest definition of what a journal is in the description and was the most active, so I picked this one. I'm not interested in just posting workouts and food logs, nor would I be super interested in reading other people write about that all the time either. In the same way that people write about their wives and families in their journals occasionally, there will be gay stuff discussed here since I'm gay. If a person finds that disgusting or annoying, then it's pretty obvious what that means and what to do about it.

I'm pretty sure I will like this forum more once the right people are out of my sight, which seems to be resolving itself since they're just getting banned anyway (again?). It's become clear it's really just a tiny amount of people acting crazy, nobody else gives a shit. I'm mainly here to just talk to myself. Maybe you guys will better understand a year from now when you still see me posting consistently about how my day was and what kind of workouts I did lol.


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> This forum had the loosest definition of what a journal is in the description and was the most active, so I picked this one. I'm not interested in just posting workouts and food logs, nor would I be super interested in reading other people write about that all the time either. In the same way that people write about their wives and families in their journals occasionally, there will be gay stuff discussed here since I'm gay. If a person finds that disgusting or annoying, then it's pretty obvious what that means and what to do about it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I will like this forum more once the right people are out of my sight, which seems to be resolving itself since they're just getting banned anyway (again?). It's become clear it's really just a tiny amount of people acting crazy, nobody else gives a shit. I'm mainly here to just talk to myself. Maybe you guys will better understand a year from now when you still see me posting consistently about how my day was and what kind of workouts I did lol.


So I got an actual question and I'm not the most politically correct so if I use the wrong phrase or pronoun or some shit , don't freak out on me I just ain't down with all new lingo you kids use today. 

Why not just get a damn notebook ? Or a  diary ? Is it a validation  thing or a way to I dunno how to say it these days ,, come out of the closet  ? 

I understand the want to work out and learn shit from people. 

But if you're just looking to keep a journal for your own personal needs , I guess I don't understand the need to keep it on the internet and not in a night table drawer. 

Do you broadcast that in an attempt to find other gay dudes to discuss things with or is that like some kind of half ass attempt at a Grindr advert ? 

Adding that to posts and advertising the gay thing over n over seems like sending up the Bat Signal to me and just leaves you open for folks to give you shit that you don't want to hear any way. 

So I'm honestly confused.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> So I got an actual question and I'm not the most politically correct so if I use the wrong phrase or pronoun or some shit , don't freak out on me I just ain't down with all new lingo you kids use today.
> 
> Why not just get a damn notebook ? Or a  diary ? Is it a validation  thing or a way to I dunno how to say it these days ,, come out of the closet  ?
> 
> ...


Umm I think it's a generational thing that someone 20+ years older than me that didn't grow up on the internet wouldn't fully understand, no offense to be honest. If it's not online it doesn't even feel real or worthwhile, I've kept physical journals in the past. The only analogy I can think of is the same way most people prefer to play MMOs solo rather than grouping and interacting with people.

I've had some positive experiences here which has made signing up here in the first place somewhat worthwhile, though it's been more in PMs to be honest.

The second half of what you wrote is pretty ignorant but I also don't care because I know who I'm talking to. In the same way when you casually mention your wife in the chatbox isn't advertising the fact that you're straight, me talking about what's happening in my life casually isn't advertising anything either. In the same way people don't give a shit about what you do with your wife, no one gives a shit about my personal life either. I'm not PMing people asking for dick pics or going into people's journals and making them uncomfortable saying inappropriate sexual stuff. There's people that post messages here of women they're sexting literally on a daily basis. I'm not doing that lol. I'm *really* confident I have the highest body count on this forum but I don't think I've really made it a focal point of anything I've written here, I don't post "I had sex today and here's exactly what happened!!!" when I've had it.

Hope that makes you less confused since I took the time to write this because you seemed sincere in your post.


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Umm I think it's a generational thing that someone 20+ years older than me that didn't grow up on the internet wouldn't fully understand, no offense to be honest. If it's not online it doesn't even feel real or worthwhile, I've kept physical journals in the past. The only analogy I can think of is the same way most people prefer to play MMOs solo rather than grouping and interacting with people.
> 
> I've had some positive experiences here which has made signing up here in the first place somewhat worthwhile, though it's been more in PMs to be honest.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

Friday: 1 hr yoga

Saturday: I ate 7g of shrooms and went for a 4 mile hike. I had a really good day and the whole time I just felt grateful and happy for what a good year it’s been and how much progress I’ve made.

Sunday:

OHP: 120lb 5/5/6
Pullups: 5/5/5 - I tried one set without a band and my elbows hurt like fuck. Seems like I’m going to have to use bands for a long time. 
Squat: 135lb 5/5/0 - IT band in right leg still hurts but it’s not as bad

I re-read my journal from start to finish. One thing I didn’t like is how negative I sound towards myself in the intro. I currently don’t feel negative about my physique, though I obviously want to improve and that picture is from a few months ago anyway. I’m more concerned about fixing the injuries I have with the physiotherapist, which will make my workout logs not very exciting in the interim. I’ll likely be adding in other accessory work like tricep pushdowns based on how the next physio appointment goes, since a day like today barely counts as a workout and seems like it will be like this for a while. I read the Greyskull ebook.

For future reference:


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 23, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Friday: 1 hr yoga
> 
> Saturday: I ate 7g of shrooms and went for a 4 mile hike. I had a really good day and the whole time I just felt grateful and happy for what a good year it’s been and how much progress I’ve made.
> 
> ...


Why is buddy in the picture rowing like a t-Rex?  That’s horrible form for a Yates row.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Why is buddy in the picture rowing like a t-Rex?  That’s horrible form for a Yates row.


Don’t be mean. Find positive ways to say things.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Don’t be mean. Find positive ways to say things.


“Wow, that’s a novel and interesting way to do Yates rows.  I love seeing people test the limits of practicality.”

Am I doing it right?


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Why is buddy in the picture rowing like a t-Rex?  That’s horrible form for a Yates row.


Yeah I thought it was really weird form with the hands kind of being close grip which is why I posted it 
I was actually very unimpressed with the ebook -- didn't even mention bracing or rooting, half of it was just the guy talking about nothing related to working out
Sounds just like my journal!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Wow, that’s a novel and interesting way to do Yates rows.  I love seeing people test the limits of practicality.”
> 
> Am I doing it right?


That’s much better. Remember, even though this forum is called “Underground Body Building” we need to be inclusive of ALL. It would be wrong to assume that people posting here are as intensely interested in this lifestyle. Some just want to get a little more out of their Zumba and Hot Yoga w/ Goats classes. They should feel just as welcome. We all need to start somewhere.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s much better. Remember, even though this forum is called “Underground Body Building” we need to be inclusive of ALL. It would be wrong to assume that people posting here are as intensely interested in this lifestyle. Some just want to get a little more out of their Zumba and Hot Yoga w/ Goats classes. They should feel just as welcome. We all need to start somewhere.


Goat yoga sounds pretty fun, not going to lie.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> . It would be wrong to assume that people posting here are as intensely interested in this lifestyle. Some just want to get a little more out of their Zumba and Hot Yoga w/ Goats classes.


This is the shit that bugs me. I love bodybuilding and fitness. Live, eat and breath this shit. Dudes like dmacuck make a joke out of my hobby and expect to be accepted into the community because “we have to be inclusive and if it’s not online it didn’t happen” 

What the fuck dude.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This is the shit that bugs me. I love bodybuilding and fitness. Live, eat and breath this shit. Dudes like dmacuck make a joke out of my hobby and expect to be accepted into the community because “we have to be inclusive and if it’s not online it didn’t happen”
> 
> What the fuck dude.


Rant over, this fuckers going on ignore


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm aware that you guys would love to see me injure myself more but I am not retarded. Nice try, thank you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This is the shit that bugs me. I love bodybuilding and fitness. Live, eat and breath this shit. Dudes like dmacuck make a joke out of my hobby and expect to be accepted into the community because “we have to be inclusive and if it’s not online it didn’t happen”
> 
> What the fuck dude.


Hey, I’m all for someone wanting to “better” themselves but there’s more appropriate forums. 

It’s like the random obese fat guys. How the fuck do they find their way HERE? Sure bud, we can help you but you’re not exactly one of us. Maybe Jenny Craig would be a better starting point.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Rant over, this fuckers going on ignore


Lol. He’s “wtf” posting us. I know I didn’t say ANYTHING about him.

It’s ironic see because he first got triggered when I “liked” something that Lifter said. Now not even directing anything at him I get “wtf”. Booo hooooo. My feelerzzz are hurt.

It’s the interwebs so that makes it realzzzzz


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

Why are you posting here lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. He’s “wtf” posting us. I know I didn’t say ANYTHING about him.
> 
> It’s ironic see because he first got triggered when I “liked” something that Lifter said. Now not even directing anything at him I get “wtf”. Booo hooooo. My feelerzzz are hurt.
> 
> It’s the interwebs so that makes it realzzzzz


I’ll take my wtfs. this kids the embodiment of everything wrong with my generation. 

You have to accept me I’m different.

I’m going to do what I want because I can and you have to let me

A bodybuilding forum was the last place I expected to see this bullshit. And the last place I expected this hullshit to be tolerated


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ll take my wtfs. this kids the embodiment of everything wrong with my generation.
> 
> You have to accept me I’m different.
> 
> ...


It’s the culture that is ENCOURAGED here now. Nobody wants advices. There’s more than one right way to do anything. I want to feel good and avoid anything in reality that will make me feel bad…. Because…. Because…. I’m a NEW member and I’m going to run away….


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

Making fun of overweight people that post their progress in journals here wasn't something I was expecting you to say, that's pretty lame since they're at least trying to change. You're honestly even worse than I thought

Though I now see why some people are so concerned to talk about working out or starting a journal on this forum


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Making fun of overweight people that post their progress in journals here wasn't something I was expecting you to say, that's pretty lame since they're at least trying to change. You're honestly even worse than I thought


I love seeing people try to better themselves. Fat people pushing hard in the gym is inspirational; but they aren’t bodybuilders


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Lol. We have a mod here that likes to twist words too. 

I didn’t make fun of fat people. I said that I’m all for someone looking to better themselves and there are more appropriate forums for them to start. 

And you can be free to express your opinion about me. I reserve the right to express my opinion about you though so remember that.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

Right, I'm looking forward to your colorful commentary on my next few workouts that will certainly derail any positive comments some unsuspecting person will leave before you manage to barge in again. Can't fucking wait


----------



## TODAY (Oct 23, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Friday: 1 hr yoga
> 
> Saturday: I ate 7g of shrooms and went for a 4 mile hike. I had a really good day and the whole time I just felt grateful and happy for what a good year it’s been and how much progress I’ve made.
> 
> ...


I'm in the minority here, but I see no issue with journal entries like this.

That said, your attitude is tiresome as fuck and kinda betrays your intentions.

You're clearly at least as invested in the thrill of feeling aggrieved as you are in keeping an honest log. As such, you're likely just gonna continue to stir up shit with your weird, passive-aggressive nonsense while hiding behind the veil of perceived victimhood

And I ain't got time for that.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 23, 2022)

Enjoy inciting internet drama to make yourself feel important, I guess.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Right, I'm looking forward to your colorful commentary on my next few workouts that will certainly derail any positive comments some unsuspecting person will leave before you manage to barge in again. Can't fucking wait


Bud. Point to one thing I said negative about you. I offered advice. It’s easy to offer advice. Did you try the neutral grip pull-ups? Hey, how about getting rid of the pull-ups altogether while your elbow tendinitis goes away. Switch to one arm cable pull downs. You can try all kind of hand positions that don’t put any tension on that specific tendon. 

I’ll leave your log though, Sport. I know I’m a menace to the positivity you got going in here. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're clearly at least as invested in the thrill of feeling aggrieved as you are in keeping an honest log.


I'd say it's more: I am serious about keeping an honest log, yet the pages of shit flinging from random people distract myself and others from the content I want to focus on. 

Anyway, I wish you had gone ahead and posted the initial comment you had planned to write. It would have been a welcome change.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bud. Point to one thing I said negative about you.


...If you think you're being subtle you're mistaken.









Thank you, please don't come back unless you have a change of heart which I can't imagine would happen quickly.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 23, 2022)

Fuuuuck yeah harder


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> ...If you think you're being subtle you're mistaken.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30982
> ...


What’s that? Mean things I said to you? Lol. Yep. You’re 100% right.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Anyone wanting to give this piece of shit @dmanuk advice should know that he wished death on a member’s daughter.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

If anyone calls me a faggot multiple times, I'll have no problem saying your entire family should be killed

The fact that your whole group says it is also indicative of the people you are
You can dish it but you can't take it huh


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> If anyone calls me a faggot multiple times, I'll have no problem saying your entire family should be killed
> 
> The fact that your whole group says it is also indicative of the people you are
> You can dish it but you can't take it huh


You can justify it however you want. 

You’re a really tough dude I’m sure. 

I’m also certain that you’ll do great things here. You’re a “valued member of this forum”. 

You quoted me not even talking about you. None of the quotes were directed at you. You like to spin it so you can justify your anger and dissatisfaction with everything.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 23, 2022)

Yeah keep the beef between the two. He isn't the only one who talks about others families.


----------

